# Hampton Beach Reserve... Any Experiences?



## KPD54 (Oct 30, 2020)

personal info yeeted


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

no first-hand experience, but I know a few people who have worked there. It's a great place to get started, get certified, and get your experience. Department has a lot of opportunities, a decent budget, and plenty of action during the summer months. 

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## msw (Jul 19, 2004)

The “Summer Special” - as it used to be called on the Cape (maybe still is?) - was an LE career starter for many of us. I was a Summer Special on the Cape over 44 years ago. It was the best summer of my life, and a great beginning to my LE career (which might even finally be coming to an end at some time in the not too distant future).


----------



## kdk240 (Nov 7, 2002)

I never worked in nh, but I did the summer cop thing moons ago here. Still one of the best times of my life.
Its a great experience and recommended.


----------

